# US Indoor Champs Warmup Nov 16 @ Classic Hobbies, Akron OH



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

*US Indoor Champs Warmup Nov 16 @ Classic Raceways, Akron OH*

Classic Hobbies will be hosting THE Warmup for the US Indoor Champs on Sunday, November 16. Doors open @ 8am. Drivers Meeting 12pm. Racing starts at 1pm.

We will be running all the classes using all the rules at this years US Indoor Champs. Mr. Bill (2008 US Indoor Champs Host) will be onhand to keep the party going.

PRO 10 GT(13.5)
1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod

1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me count me in!


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Sign me up for *TC Stock* and *TC Rubber*.


----------



## ANTIOVAL (Jul 29, 2008)

Next Sunday is the day. Steve has gained access to the secret track layout for the US Indoor Champs and will be replicating it to the best of his ability.

The track will be setup Wednesday. It will be open for practice both Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

As one of the announcers for The US Indoor Champs, I am proud to be announcing the Classic Hobbies Warm-Up Race. Classic is my local hobby store and track and I announce there every weekend.

This will be an opportunity to practice FOR the Indoor Champs in an environment that will FEEL like the Indoor Champs. 

If you've never been to our track, Classic has ample parking and pit space with four electrical outlets (on the bench) every three feet. They have a full kitchen where you can get anything from Hot Dogs, Burgers, and Cheesesticks to Pop, Candy and Ice Cream.

I'll be playing music all day and announcing the event - I may even put a car on the track. 

Other members of The Champs crew will be there including Mr. Bill and Billy Aholt.

Hope to see you there!!!!!!!


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

I am going to stop out Wednesday after work to lay down a quick 1000 laps or so. 

Steve put in all new lights so the track is brighter than ever .


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Mike you have a PM


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

What kind of turnout are you guys expecting?


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

The track Classic Hobbies has put together is very impressive. I personally cannot wait to run on it. You racers won't want to miss this opportunity.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> What kind of turnout are you guys expecting?


Hard to tell on the turnout. I am guessing between 20 and 40.

I know there will be TC Foam, TC Rubber, World GT, and 1/12th scale heats.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*The Layout Wowwww*

Here Are A Few Pics Of The Track..First Off It's Far From Done at the time of These Pics.Steve Has Spared No Expense On This Roadcouse Or Time.
THE BARRIER OR RAILS HAVE NO EDGES TO CATCH YOUR CAR ON AND GIVES AS TO BE VERY CAR FRIENDLY.THE INFIELDS ARE ALL NEW ARTIFICIAL GREEN TURF[the turf isn't all down in these pics].


----------



## ANTIOVAL (Jul 29, 2008)

I ran my World GT car tonight for a few hours on the new track. Holy Cow! Nice flowing lines and the barriers are extremely forgiving. Say so long to broken parts. This Sunday is gonna be a blast. Hopefully we will get alot of people. 

They will also be racing Vintage Trans Am and mini classes as well. Everyone is welcome - even the oval guys.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

The track is really nice. Lot's of fun to drive. 

Rodney beat me to the punch with pictures so I'll add just a couple more... one of the track and one of my sweet lizard (Marvin) naked in the bath tub. Marvin's favorite foods include collard greens, snow peas, mango, papaya, and yellow squash. He enjoys listening to Black Sabbath and climbing things. Marvin never cleans his room. Marvin would make quite a few large sandwiches which would taste alot like chicken... but we're not going there. Marvin is VERY popular with the ladies.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Track looks great!! Good job!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

How about a roll call?

Myself and Bailes for 1/12th :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> How about a roll call?
> 
> Myself and Bailes for 1/12th :wave:


17.5 or 13.5?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Fast Flowing Lanes Sweeeeet*

:wave::thumbsup::woohoo:The Layout Wowwww 



Here Are A Few Pics Of The Track..First Off It's Far From Done at the time of These Pics.Steve Has Spared No Expense On This Roadcouse Or Time.
THE BARRIER OR RAILS HAVE NO EDGES TO CATCH YOUR CAR ON AND GIVES AS TO BE VERY CAR FRIENDLY.THE INFIELDS ARE ALL NEW ARTIFICIAL GREEN TURF[the turf isn't all down in these pics].


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Here Are A Few Pics Of The Track..First Off It's Far From Done at the time of These Pics.Steve Has Spared No Expense On This Roadcouse Or Time.
> THE BARRIER OR RAILS HAVE NO EDGES TO CATCH YOUR CAR ON AND GIVES AS TO BE VERY CAR FRIENDLY.THE INFIELDS ARE ALL NEW ARTIFICIAL GREEN TURF[the turf isn't all down in these pics].


Very nice looking.
I'd like to know what that divider is made of and where I could get it?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Fred Knapp said:


> Very nice looking.
> I'd like to know what that divider is made of and where I could get it?


*IT WILL BE ON THE MARKET VERY SOON WE JUST PATENED IT:thumbsup:*


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Fred Knapp said:


> Very nice looking.
> I'd like to know what that divider is made of and where I could get it?



The track boards are made of a recycled plastic called plasteak I believe. Steve is now a distributor for this stuff. He is working on a joint system to allow the track to snap together. Currently the track is screwed together.

For more info... call Steve: 330 733 6400


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

Fred,

The track is made of a Space Aged Polymer that nothing will stick to. 

Actually, it's a new design and concept that Steve is in the proses of developing to market. I'm not at liberty to divulge the specifics but the stuff is very strong, creates a smooth, flowing track that has NO connectors to damage cars, and the material has a "memory" to return to it's original flat state. 

You can see it, in person, this weekend at our Champs Warm-Up or portions may be integrated into Clevelands track for The Champs. 

I practiced last night with a car I could not control and the track gives enough so that the car came off the track undamaged!

Steve, Andy, and I were brainstorming the product name last night - stay tuned.

Mike Smith - Announcer Mike


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> 17.5 or 13.5?


Dana can't see well enough for 13.5 so it's 17.5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

ICEMAN96 said:


> *IT WILL BE ON THE MARKET VERY SOON WE JUST PATENED IT:thumbsup:*





agholub said:


> The track boards are made of a recycled plastic called plasteak I believe. Steve is now a distributor for this stuff. He is working on a joint system to allow the track to snap together. Currently the track is screwed together.
> For more info... call Steve: 330 733 6400





Announcer Mike said:


> Fred,
> The track is made of a Space Aged Polymer that nothing will stick to.
> Actually, it's a new design and concept that Steve is in the proses of developing to market. I'm not at liberty to divulge the specifics but the stuff is very strong, creates a smooth, flowing track that has NO connectors to damage cars, and the material has a "memory" to return to it's original flat state.
> You can see it, in person, this weekend at our Champs Warm-Up or portions may be integrated into Clevelands track for The Champs.
> ...


Thanks for the feed back, much appreciated.
Mike, as much as I'd like to be their I have a program to run at our track.
Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## ANTIOVAL (Jul 29, 2008)

The track opens tomorrow at 8am.

Drivers Meeting at Noon.

Racing at 1pm.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's Coming Sunday


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

a good name may be >>>>
Herbie tested tough stuff


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Jeff Shorter said:


> a good name may be >>>>
> Herbie tested tough stuff


Jeff,
I wouldn't ever make that claim:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

Lohrr1 said:


> Jeff,
> I wouldn't ever make that claim:thumbsup:
> Rick


True, even NASA sends stuff to Herbie to test....


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, and hope all you guys at the champs have a great weekend.


----------



## robert s (Apr 18, 2006)

general,
is there racing at classic this sunday? if yes what time?

Thanks,
Robert Shuchman


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

robert s said:


> general,
> is there racing at classic this sunday? if yes what time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert Shuchman


Yes doors open at 10 with racing at 2.
Thanks Rod


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm new to racing and looking to do the Slash class tomorrow. I don't know if it's out of line to ask, or if your supposed to find this out your self, but is there a preferred spur/pinion combo for the track on 6 cell nimh?

Thanks guys! Hope to see you tomorrow! How long does racing usually last?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Bohh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to racing and looking to do the Slash class tomorrow. I don't know if it's out of line to ask, or if your supposed to find this out your self, but is there a preferred spur/pinion combo for the track on 6 cell nimh?
> 
> Thanks guys! Hope to see you tomorrow! How long does racing usually last?


STOCK GEARING WILL WORK FINE


----------

